# heading out west



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi 
im heading out west to telluride this winter. this will be my first time out west. ive been snowboarding for 4 or 5 years now. im hoping for some advice to help me adjust to above treeline/big mountain terrain. to get an idea of my ability as a snowboarder i have ridden: The bruce trail at stowe, rumor at gore, some sketch trees at sugarbush (next to sunrise), star at stowe, cloud spitte glades at whiteface and many others. im really looking foward to above treeline terrain because here in the east i rarely find powder anywhere but tight sketchy trees which are well, sketchy. any advice (ex avalanche safety) would be very helpful
thanks


----------

